# Our New Project...Oh Boy!



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, as I was walking out of class I got a phone call from my mother. It began as the usuall chit chat about how the week was going and how my exams were. Next, I asked about my father and what he had been up too. What I was told was that he drove up to Albany, NY to look at some car for us to fix up.

Now I thought I had an I idea of what it was. It was the same car that he learned and grew up on, but I had no idea it looked like this....

We have a long way to go haha.


You all in the UK probably know what it is, anyone want to take a guess?

Edit: These are the pictures I was sent when he went to look at it...


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Austin Healey Sprite. 1960?


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Year's right!


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Ummm..*

I Triumph TR-3? Or is that a TR-2?.....


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Gryz said:


> Year's right!


Ok, its a Triumph.


----------



## Haelo (Feb 2, 2008)

My girlfriend has a TR-6.. pretty fun little beast


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Well you all basically got it. It's a 1960 Triumph TR3A.

Needs a lot of work...engine rebuilt as well as a full body make over. 
My father has nothing but time though and I will help whenever I am home.

Should be a fun project though! Just not sure what color to get it painted when the time comes...definitely not green, as it would be the 4th green vehicle in our house.


----------



## Pirate_copy (May 30, 2006)

Oh man that will look sick when it is done!!!!


----------



## odin328 (Nov 2, 2007)

There is a guy right down the road from me that restores and paints old British sports cars. If you guys run into any problems during your build I can get you his info. Oh BTW, wher are you at in PA if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## jkk919 (Feb 22, 2008)

memories of my own black hole when I was 22.
1970 corvette roadster lt1 (solid lifter motor, M22"rock crusher", 4 bolt main).. 
Living at home.
Every paycheck went right into that hole for 3 years.
Was a blast to drive but a never ending money pit.

It'll be a lot more fun when you know someone else is footing the bill.


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

odin328 said:


> There is a guy right down the road from me that restores and paints old British sports cars. If you guys run into any problems during your build I can get you his info. Oh BTW, wher are you at in PA if you don't mind me asking.


Thanks everyone! Should be an experience!

Thanks Odin. That would be great!
I go to school near Hershey/Harrisburg, but my home is in DuBois, PA...about 3-3.5 hours away. Hardly ever go home.


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, I also wanted to ask Pirate if he or anyone one else in the UK knew of any Triumph forums. U.S. ones would be OK too, just having trouble finding good ones...


----------



## eclipse (Aug 26, 2007)

omg sweet


----------



## Pirate_copy (May 30, 2006)

Gryz said:


> Oh, I also wanted to ask Pirate if he or anyone one else in the UK knew of any Triumph forums. U.S. ones would be OK too, just having trouble finding good ones...


Hey

This seems very popular. A bloke i work with has a TR6 and uses it

http://club.triumph.org.uk/forum/


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Pirate! Looks like a good one!

I am going home for my school break this weekend. My father is going to pick it up this Saturday so I will be sure to get more pictures up then...


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Well everyone...sorry for the wait. I just got back home for my easter break from school. I am now parking my vehicle outside since when I came home I found this in the family garage. 

The man my father bought it off of gave him several extra seats and wire wheels, so hopefully from all of that we should be able to a complete set. The car will go in for sand blasting soon along with the wheels. We believe the engine is just siezed from rust, so we will try and clean her up tomorrow and see if she at least cranks.

Well, here she is...:eeps:


----------



## 328ioc (Jul 13, 2007)

those are such great looking cars. i love old cars good luck i cant wait to save some money and start my own project car.


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks! I hope to keep a little online project here, so I will try to keep it updated with pics.


----------



## Pirate_copy (May 30, 2006)

engine is crying out for Twin Webber's


----------



## ianiac (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, that things sweet. Looks like it needs toooons of work.

I'm getting a 240sx in the fall to fix up (tubo) (kind of dif than that, but still a project car). I need a dd for the winter (don't want to stand a chance of getting my car hurt).


----------

